# The Hype in Brampton!!



## Rattlesnake (Jul 20, 2006)

This Saturday, a matinee show at The Hype - start time is 4 pm and cover is $8!! This show includes Brampton's newest alt/rock band FADED ECHO!! Come out and support FADED ECHO SAT. JUNE 30/07 @ The HYPE located at 1701 Queen St. E. at just west of Bramalea Rd.!! Take 'er ez-, Marc of Faded Echo!! 

P.S. Our band's guitarist will be out of town for this gig, so this will be my first time, in our FIRST EVER show, to have to hold the band together on stage on the guitz!! I've only been on the guitz for 3 yrs, with no band exp. so wish me luck!! L8tr, Marc!!

For more info http://www.myspace.com/fadedechomusic


----------

